# Muscle Building Photos UPDATED DAILY



## placez (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## placez (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## weldingman (Apr 24, 2010)

Wtf


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder out of all those guys, which one is the Chosen one?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 24, 2010)

Saney said:


> I wonder out of all those guys, which one is the Chosen one?


 
I dunno.. but that's me on the right with the rainbow spandex shorts. They were a gift from Richard Simmons.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2010)

placez said:


>


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe there needs to be a seperate section for faggots like this to post up their favourite JO material.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 24, 2010)

C'mon Roids.........you know you were tempted for at least a little LHJO.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

But still, at least I wasn't the one who posted all this ghey ass materialidad.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2010)

This has to be the gayest thread ever.


----------



## placez (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys look like a bunch of fags, lol, noone of those guys could ever be *the chosen one or the light and the way.*


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually the last one of Ahnold is cool.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see what "The Chosen One" actually looks like


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

I have alot of pics, but they show my face, tell u what, look up westside barbell on you tube a guy name george H cant tell u last name , but look that shit up and u will figure it out plus see the strongest bench presser alive pound for pound. ok u fucking fat retard. *I am the chosen one,* go to loui simmons talking about bench max effort day, listen and learn from *the light and the way.* there is no other than the greastest of all time. sponcers on here or mods , im the best in the fucking world. I get the best gear, I have the prettiest face , body, Im rich and u know whats amazing about all this? It's true


----------



## placez (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks placez.........


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

U notice back in the day all bb'ers stuck there fucking rib cage's out, not a one does it since the 80's after the hainey days.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

That was a fucked up looking pose.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2010)

Ahhnold used to could suck his stomach in so much that you could almost see his spine.  Nowadays, bbs' abdomens are far too swole up from all the GH for their ribcage to even show.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2010)

Ahhnold used to could suck his stomach in so much that you could almost  see his spine.  Nowadays, bbs' abdomens are far too swole up from all  the GH for their ribcage to even show.

BTW, this thread is fukkin' ghey.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 30, 2010)

the Mens workout photos are clearly ghey...the MD ones are just some vintage stuff


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

This lyin piece of shit hasn't updated as promised!


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I have alot of pics, but they show my face, tell u what, look up westside barbell on you tube a guy name george H cant tell u last name , but look that shit up and u will figure it out plus see the strongest bench presser alive pound for pound. ok u fucking fat retard. *I am the chosen one,* go to loui simmons talking about bench max effort day, listen and learn from *the light and the way.* there is no other than the greastest of all time. sponcers on here or mods , im the best in the fucking world. I get the best gear, I have the prettiest face , body, Im rich and u know whats amazing about all this? It's true



Well, i watched that video and seen some strong dudes, but I didn't see or learn anything about "The Chosen One"


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2010)

Halbert?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

placez ======>


----------



## placez (May 2, 2010)




----------



## placez (May 4, 2010)




----------



## placez (May 8, 2010)




----------



## placez (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2010)

lol at the cock wtf?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

I did not see that . . . . fag!


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2010)




----------



## placez (May 13, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

Quote from Saney:

"Where are the cock pictures? I need something to wack off with before BFT gets raped!"


----------



## Kathybird (May 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I did not see that . . . . fag!




That's funny.  First thing _I_ saw!

BTW, if you are gonna post nekkid pics, can we see one with an adult penis instead of the mini version?  Please?


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

thecapt'n said:


> quote from saney:
> 
> "where are the cock pictures? I need something to wack off with before bft gets raped!"



wtf?


----------



## placez (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Quote from Saney:
> 
> "Where are the cock pictures? I need something to wack off with before BFT gets raped!"


 

Werd!!!!!!


More cock pics, please!!!!!


----------



## placez (May 22, 2010)




----------



## placez (May 23, 2010)




----------



## placez (May 24, 2010)




----------



## placez (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this, placez.


----------



## placez (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 5, 2010)

I need to bump up my fucking nolva intake after scanning through this gay thread. 
It just sucks the testosterone right out of you. 

No, it just sucks period.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 5, 2010)

Get to see my boys again.......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 5, 2010)

the fagosity has spun out of control once again....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 5, 2010)

Harmsway456 said:


> I need to bump up my fucking nolva intake after scanning through this gay thread.
> It just sucks the testosterone right out of you.
> 
> No, it just sucks period.


 
Cahnge your tampon


----------



## ROID (Aug 6, 2010)

i believe he has a penis pump in his hand.

I've always wanted a penis pump


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Cahnge your tampon




Good idea, I could use the string to try and hang myself after looking through this.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 6, 2010)

Harmsway456 said:


> Good idea, I could use the string to try and hang myself after looking through this.


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## placez (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## placez (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

wtf was that red shit coming outta her ass?


----------



## placez (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

can u dig up some old franco columbo pictures hes my favorite bber. thnx if u can.


----------



## placez (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice bombs!!!!!


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

placez said:


>


 
 now thats a woman, but i still think sassy is better looking.


----------



## placez (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2010)

big clitty yay or nay?


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nay!  No likey small penises. 
The lips can't be to big either. 
Don't want no "what you talkin bout Willis" vag jj.


----------



## placez (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## panixx (Aug 25, 2010)

wtf!


----------



## placez (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## placez (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 26, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I wonder out of all those guys, which one is the Chosen one?



Prince is your friend and you love him.  Right!


----------



## placez (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## placez (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## awhites1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Placez is to fag as micheal Jackson is to pedophile


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 4, 2011)

I enjoyed the hell outta this thread


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread started so gay that no matter how many pics of women you put here it won't make it straight.


----------



## placez (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## placez (Aug 8, 2011)

.jpg]


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I see my voodoo is clearly not working. My amoebic-dysentery curse failed to cause Placez to turn inside out on the toilet.


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 9, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> Placez is to fag as micheal Jackson is to pedophile


----------



## placez (Aug 22, 2011)

.jpg]


----------



## placez (Aug 24, 2011)

.jpg]
	
 .jpg]


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 24, 2011)

I see different fagalas pictures, why the same woman over and over?

That ain't very cool.


----------



## placez (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate my self for clicking on this thread.... and even more for feeling the need to analyze each photo


----------



## placez (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## cg89 (Sep 5, 2011)

gayest thread To date
EDIT: WHY is their pictures of guys with their dicks out? BAN HAMMER!


----------



## placez (Sep 7, 2011)

.jpg]


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


> gayest thread To date
> EDIT: WHY is their pictures of guys with their dicks out? BAN HAMMER!



For Nohweliians enjoyment, the fat samoan titted brisket thief needs whackoff material.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 7, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwww WTF is going on in here ?


----------



## placez (Sep 25, 2011)

.jpg]


----------



## cg89 (Sep 25, 2011)

no matter how many pictures of girls yu put here there are still ones with their cocks out...


----------



## Keth (Sep 25, 2011)

Faggot alert! ABORT! ABORT!


----------



## placez (Oct 10, 2011)

.jpg]
	
 

 .jpg]
	
 .jpg]
	
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 .jpg]
	
 

 

 

 .jpg]
	
 

 .jpg]


----------



## placez (Oct 20, 2011)

.jpg.html]
	




.jpg.html]
	

.jpg.html]
	

























.jpg.html]
	










.jpg.html]
	




.jpg.html]


----------



## placez (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## placez (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## placez (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## KUVinny (Jan 5, 2012)

Edited out...


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 5, 2012)

Wonders never cease


----------



## owwwch (Jan 5, 2012)

at first i was like wtf, but then i skipped to the last page.. now this thread is goin placez


----------



## placez (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## placez (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## placez (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## placez (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 3, 2012)

bump for more 80's and 90's male bodybuilders. Preferably nudes.


----------



## placez (May 15, 2012)




----------



## charley (May 15, 2012)

*chick's man !!!*


----------



## placez (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## placez (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## placez (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 8, 2013)

dodgy fucken links, probably better not to click on them lolz


----------



## PushAndPull (May 9, 2013)

Griffith said:


> dodgy fucken links, probably better not to click on them lolz



 I accidently clicked on one earlier, not recommended
I'm gonna neg the fucker when I recharge


----------



## placez (May 9, 2013)




----------



## placez (May 11, 2013)




----------



## placez (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## placez (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## placez (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## placez (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## placez (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## placez (Jun 21, 2014)




----------

